# World City Rebus #31



## debodun (Jul 31, 2021)

Guess the city name suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

Anchorage?  I don't see how the bridge fits in, though.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

Bridge without the B is ridge. Anchor+ridge.


----------

